# Transfer application tape nightmare



## roobyroo (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm still on the T-Shirt pressing learning curve at the moment and have come across yet another stumbling block. The problem I'm having is with my adhesive transfer application tape. After finally getting my cut out and weeded dark transfer to actually stick to the adhesive tape (what a nightmare this was), I now realise that once the t-shirt has been pressed and left to cool for a short while, the transfer tape just refuses to come off... it's as if it's too sticky or something. I eventually managed to get some of the application tape off the t-shirt, but it also pulled off some of the actual transfer. I've tried removing the application tape while the t-shirt is still hot but all that happens then is the application tape fully removes the transfer with it.

Please help!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

John,

Who did you buy the transfer tape from? There are a lot of different types of tapes and they can all have different types / amounts of adhesive. You might have the wrong type of tape. I would call the company you bought it from and ask them to confirm it is the correct stuff and what the process should be.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> John,
> 
> Who did you buy the transfer tape from? There are a lot of different types of tapes and they can all have different types / amounts of adhesive. You might have the wrong type of tape. I would call the company you bought it from and ask them to confirm it is the correct stuff and what the process should be.
> 
> ...


 
I agree....do this. 

I use the same transfer tape for my heat press vinyl that I use for my sign vinyl.

Its the conform R tape. It comes off and it doesnt leave any glue residue on the shirts.


----------



## roobyroo (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought the application tape from a company over here in Uk called Xpres. The description of the application tape states that is suitable for use on the type of transfers that I'm using but this doesn't seem to be the case. I thought it would make the process of applying dark transfers with lots of details easier (similar to the process of applying vinyl and simply peeling away the clear backing), but in actual fact it's a pain in the backside. It starts to lift the edges of the transfer up when trying to remove it so I end up having to cover the transfer and re-press. Although the application tape doesn't leave a glue residue on the t-shirt, it does leave the actual transfer feeling really sticky.

I'll give the company I purchased it from a call and see if they can advise me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi john - sounds like the adhesive is WAY too aggressive for the intended use, or.....you got an old roll  i'd definitely call the supplier and describe the problems you're having. it shouldn't be doing that!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I had this issue with old tape. I called and had them send me a new roll. ..... JB


----------



## roobyroo (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi guys, I contacted the company that I purchased the adhesive transfer application tape from, it turns out that it isn't suitable for the transfers that I use which are called A4 Dark Jet. The bizarre thing is that the application tape is however suitable for Dark Jet transfers that come on rolls... I would have thought that the A4 ones would have been the same thing only cut up into smaller A4 pieces.

Anyhow, does anybody know of a UK company that supplies adhesive application tape that will work on most transfers?


----------

